# Solved: Missing Ethernet Controller



## Dynamix (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi guys,

I have a slight problem with one of the PC's..

I reinstalled Windows and everything seems okay except for one problem.. 

It won't connect to my router through Ethernet because, apprently I haven't installed my Ehternet Controller drivers.

There is a yellow question mark next to my Ethernet Controller in Device Manager.

I'm not exactly sure how I find out what Ethernet Controller I use to go and download the drivers, so I looked under 'Network Adapters' also in Device Manager and it listed is as 'RealTek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC'.

I downloaded these drivers from RealTek and installed them on the troubled computer but to no avail..

Still can't access the Web and the Ehternet Controller aspect in the Device Manager still has the yellow question mark next to it.

Can anyone help shed any light?

Thanks!

PS. This is a custom computer I bought some time ago.


----------



## Dynamix (Feb 15, 2005)

Also with question marks are:

SM Bus Controller
Multimedia Audio Controller

All under the same category.


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Look here for your Ethernet drivers

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/

Make sure you select the ones for the right operating system (xp, 2k, me, etc..)

It would help if you provide the Brand and Model of the computer we're talking about - along with the operating system.

thanks.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Have you installed the chipset drivers for your board? Some chipsets [nvidia] will install the sound, chipset, and nic drivers all at once.
What motherboard do you have? 
Have you checked the support CD that comes with the motherboard? It will have the drivers on it.

Since it is a custom build, you will download these drivers from the board mfg [if you cannot find the support CD]


----------



## Dynamix (Feb 15, 2005)

Installed the chipset drivers from nVidia and I got it to work. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Good work. I will mark this one as solved for you. For future reference, you can mark your own thread as solved using the thread tools at the top of the page.


----------



## ant16151189 (Jul 23, 2008)

hi i have a HP G6093EA Notebook PC and recently downgraded it from windows vista to windows xp. now some of the drivers are missing i installed most of them but these are the ones that are missing other devices then ethernet network controller, and also unknown device which i dont know what it is. i have been on hp website for drivers but they are only for vista. any help would be appreciated


----------

